# ReHaNi



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi all

one of my friend (Dr.Ezz) birds, this breed is called "Rehani" one of the most famous Swift pigeon breeds 
this breed has its characteristic 
slim
swift
smooth
has a black body with silver neck

hope you like it

http://pigeon-photos.blogspot.com/2010/10/rehani-egyptian-swift-pigeons-photo.html

Best regards

Mahmoud


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow! had never seen a pigeon like this before, Thanks.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

you are welcome Chilangz

Best Regards


----------

